# Um ano em 40 segundos



## iceworld (8 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/umanoem40segundos.htm


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

iceworld disse:


> http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/umanoem40segundos.htm



Muito Fixe


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Jan 2009 às 17:25)




----------



## joaoj (8 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

Espectaculo...


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

esta lindo. 5*


----------

